# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  Οθονη 4x20 δοκιμη!!!

## PPZ

Πρωτες εντυπωσεις πολη καλες.Οθονη εχει καθαρους χαρακτηρες, πολυ φωτεινη.Εγω αποφασησα προχειρα να βαλω ενα βυσμα USB να τροφοδοτησω την οθονη.Βεβαια εσεις το κανετε οπος σας βολευει, με ενα molex μεσα στο κουτη, η με καποιο αλλο τροπο.

Στα διαφορα σχεδια θα παρατηρησετε οτι υπαρχει ποτενσιομετρο για ρυθμιση αντιθεσης.Εγω το εβγαλα και συνδεσα το pin 3 (LCD Drive Voltage) στη γειωση, και ετσι εχω το μεγιστο κοντραστ παντα.Οποιος θελει βεβαια μπορει να το βαλει.

Οθονη παιρνει ταση 5V, οπος και το backlight της οθονης, οποτε αν δεν θελετε να μπλεξετε με ρυθμησεις απλα συνδεστε και τα + και - του backlight με κατευθιαν 5V και τελειωσατε.....

Απο software επαιζε με τη πρωτη με το LCD Smartie 5.4 και με Frontview (WMC plugin), στα Vista.Λογικα στα XP θα παιζει και Winamp lcd plugin, και πολλα αλλα.

Κατασκευη ειναι πολυ απλη, οποτε δεν νομιζω οτι πρεπει να πω κατι ιδιετερο....

Δειτε εικονες, λενε οτι αξιζουν σαν χιλιες λεξεις....  ::

----------


## PPZ

Ακομα και σχεδιο....

----------


## PPZ

......και μερικα λινκ....


http://lcdsmartie.sourceforge.net/

http://www.markuszehnder.ch/projects/lcdplugin/

http://www.mediacentermagic.com/

http://www.jalcds.de/

http://www.beyondlogic.org/parlcd/parlcd.htm

http://www.alessioviti.com/lcdprojects/ ... wnload.htm

http://www.logix4u.net/inpout32.htm

----------


## NetTraptor

::  Καλή φάση...  ::  

Πρέπει να παίζει κάτι παρόμοιο και με MT...  ::  

Και για εξτρά απόλαυση μπορεί κάποιος να κάνει και echo με τα script...

Τι λες... το πάμε?  ::

----------


## PPZ

> Καλή φάση...  
> 
> Πρέπει να παίζει κάτι παρόμοιο και με MT...  
> 
> Και για εξτρά απόλαυση μπορεί κάποιος να κάνει και echo με τα script...
> 
> Τι λες... το πάμε?




Ναι  ::  

Αν θελεις και εχεις ορεξη ελα ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ απο το σπιτι μου και να κανουμε μερικες δοκιμες.  ::

----------


## Macabre_Sunsets

Σούπερ οι οθόνες !!! Να 'σαι καλά PPZ  :: 

Μια ερώτηση μόνο... Μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει (αναλυτικά αμα γίνεται... το τάδε ποδαράκι πάει εκεί... το άλλο πάει εκεί) πως συνδέεται η αντίσταση 100Ω ? Την 10ΚΩ την έβαλα και παίζει μια χαρά.

----------


## trendy

> Σούπερ οι οθόνες !!! Να 'σαι καλά PPZ 
> 
> Μια ερώτηση μόνο... Μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει (αναλυτικά αμα γίνεται... το τάδε ποδαράκι πάει εκεί... το άλλο πάει εκεί) πως συνδέεται η αντίσταση 100Ω ? Την 10ΚΩ την έβαλα και παίζει μια χαρά.


H 10KΩ είναι ποτενσιόμετρο και η 100Ω ροοστάτης.

----------


## Macabre_Sunsets

trimmer έχω πάρει και για τα δύο. Είναι λάθος?
Τώρα έχω συνδέσει την γείωση κατευθείαν στο (16) VB-. Πειράζει?

----------


## trendy

Τρίμερ είναι ροοστάτης, γυρίζοντάς τον ρυθμίζεις την ένταση του ρεύματος που θα περάσει. Με το ποτενσιόμετρο χωρίζεις την τάση που θα εφαρμοστεί στα 2 κυκλώματα. Πρακτικά αν σε ένα ποτενσιόμετρο συνδέσεις το μεσαίο ποδαράκι και το ένα ακριανό έχεις ένα ροοστάτη.

----------


## PPZ

Συνδεσε κανεις αλλος την οθονη? Αντε να δουμε πως βγηκανε  ::

----------


## geo_stef

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από simfun
> 
> Η οθόνη είναι η HD44780, άρα σύμφωνα με το link μη συμβατή με ΜΤ.
> 
> 
> Όλες οι οθόνες με HD447800 υποστηρίζονται στο MT, δοκιμασμένα!



συγουρα??? επισης τι τιμη έχουν?

----------


## geo_stef

HD447800 ή HD44780 ??

----------


## Valis

> HD447800 ή HD44780 ??


Ένα είναι το τσιπάκι HD44780 δεν υπάρχει HD447800

----------

